# Cleaning Hymer seat covers



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Just taken one cushion cover off ready for a clean in the washer and there's a plastic bar in the middle pulling a shaped bit taut. It seems to be all in one piece. How do you clean it? Can the plastic go through the washer?

As they zip on and off, I would have thought they are washable (they went through fine in the last van - with no plastic on those) but I don't want to murder them!

Anyone any gems of wisdom?

Al


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Al I saw this yesterday, but see no one has posted - I haven't done it and to be honest I wouldn't even try - dry clean maybe, but wash, I would expect them to shrink

Did you do it? If so what happened?

Carol


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

I haven't. After consultation with the DamChief himself we have decided to cop a nasty dry-cleaning bill. I did wash a 'spacer' type cushion (that is hidden, though without the plastic bar) and it went fine on a delicates load.

I'm surprised at Hymer - they're usually so practical.

But this van (a '98) has allsorts of nooks and crannies as well that are dust traps - I'm working my way through them now. The previous van (a '93) was better designed, in my view!

Thank you for your reply.

Al


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Washing covers*

We removed all the covers from our '98 S class and washed them on a cool wash with no shrinkage and excellent results. 
Be brave!

TonyP


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Washing covers*



Frantone said:


> We removed all the covers from our '98 S class and washed them on a cool wash with no shrinkage and excellent results.
> Be brave!
> 
> TonyP


Did you have the plastic bits then and, if you did, did you take them off? (And how did you do that?)

Questions, questions ...

Dry cleaning on hold, whilst we sort other issues (oh, like a little leak here and there) out!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I would recommend the covers to be dry cleaned but with certain conditions.
If you have a branch of Johnsons Cleaners near you try them, BUT, make sure that they can process them in a GREEN EARTH machine. This is absolutely vital as cleaning them in Perchloroethylene the normal dry cleaning solvent could possible disolve the plastic parts in the covers.
If you decide to wash them then be prepared for shrinkage and colour loss or change.


----------



## channelhoppers (Nov 8, 2006)

*washing hymer seat covers*

Just in case anyone's considering washing their Hymer seat covers I wanted to let them know that I did this yesterday with brilliant results! Ours is a Hymer S630 1999 (U-shape rear lounge set up). The covers do all have zips but I noticed they each have a flat plastic bar which pushes through a slit in the foam, attached to a piece of material. You have to turn the flat bar sideways and push it out through the slot in the foam. I decided to 'test' one in the washing machine, at 40 degrees and on a 'cottons & linens short' cycle, normal spin 1200 rpm. I have got them back on the cushions with NO shrinkage whatsoever, the flat plastic bar is flexible and folded easily into the washing machine. It has survived the wash and hasn't 'come away' from the material at all, in typical German style it is extremely tough and well made. I'm not sure about all material types for later Hymer models but as far as my covers are concerned the result has been fantastic. I notice the driving and passenger seats are held in place by some sort of bar at the bottom of the seat back and my next task is to work out how to get them off (with help from husband!). Even the arm rests have a zip so presumably they come off too. The manual doesn't mention anything about washing the covers though but suggests sponging. Anyway I can only tell you about my experience and if you think of doing the same, do a 'test' one first. If anyone wants to know the exact material my van has I could find out for you. Hope this has helped a few of you!


----------

